# explorer build



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

heres a couple of explorers i built this spring but i only got 1 finished for a guy in T.O ebony board and some nice light mahogany


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

she still got a few swirl marks that need to be buffed out he wanted black so thats that, when i finish the other one maybe i will go with a red or wine color


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the body style (they are OK but not my cup of tea), but the work looks beautiful! Congrats on a well done job! How does it play and sound?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

sounds nice but its not my choice in pickups power rails are for metal too high output too much mids for my liking i would of went with a more medium output set of pickups. maybe a 59 in the neck


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

VERY cool man, scratch builds are always impressive. How much does she weight? i'm a BIG fan of the Explorer since i started to listen to Scorpion..


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

around 8 pounds


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice... like the ebony . That's a nice touch.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

The depth of your finish is incredible!:banana:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Very nice work!:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Flyingvee (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice! Copperhead... next to the V this is my favourite. Going to make one out of korina after I build two more V's.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

cool i hope you post pictures of them
:rockon2:


----------

